# Small workshop layout



## steve_c (13 Jan 2010)

I have a 10ft by 7ft shed which I had made to accomodate my wood turning hobby many years ago. I have a bench at the far end which holds my Coronet lathe. Any other woodwork is done on a Workmate and the rest of the space is taken up with gardening gear and spare pieces of wood. Very untidy and uneconomic on space. I now want to add some machinery, namely a pillar drill (have just taken delivery of the Axminster ED16SB) and a band saw. I'd also like to fit in a router table somewhere as well. Has anyone fitted in these types of tools into such a small space. I intend tidying up the wood scraps (never throw anything away) and moving the gardening stuff out to a separate small shed so intend to start with a nearly blank canvas. I'm looking for tricks like building a router table into a workbench that can be recessed down when not needed to make maximum use of bench space. I've even considered a lathe bench with a rotating top so I can put the lathe under the worksurface when I'm not using it to gain some bench space. But it's a heavy pice of kit. The other alternative is a new shed (would go for 10 by 12 feet) which is just not economic at the moment. Another possibility is to lengthen the shed by 3 feet but this just makes it long and thin, but would be straightforward to do.


----------



## flounder (13 Jan 2010)

I am in a similar situation with a 10x8 shed that also has to hold all the gardening equipment so currently preparing the footings to build another shed to move as much stuff out as possible to give me more space. I dont have a lathe but need to find the best layout for a workbench, TS, pillar drill, bench top BS, 6" planer, 12" thicknesser and a router table. I look at some of the workshops posted here with nothing but envy!


----------



## mickthetree (13 Jan 2010)

Hi steve
My shed is 9 x 7 but I still seem to get quite a lot into it.







I plan on putting a router table on the right where the gardening tools are and put these in a covered store next to the shed (when I get round to building it).

I intend to hinge a piece of 18mm MDF (with added supports) to the side of the shed and mount a router underneath.

Would really like to get a thicknesser in there at some point, but I'm not sure where it would go.

Good luck.


----------



## steve_c (13 Jan 2010)

Mick,
Where's your door? or do you climb in through the roof?!! Mines in the middle of the 7ft side. I'm glad someone has done it in a similar space. Gives me some encouragment.


----------



## big soft moose (13 Jan 2010)

mickthetree":1v14woes said:


> Hi steve
> My shed is 9 x 7 but I still seem to get quite a lot into it.
> 
> 
> ...



mick - there's a major flaw here

you havent left room for a lathe 

Garnhamitis is obviously spreading


----------



## OPJ (13 Jan 2010)

Steve, if you're planning to buy or build a proper workbench [not a Workmate! :wink:] in the future, make allowances so that it can run along one of the longer walls. Otherwise, you'll find you keep bumping in to things as you try to plane a length of timber. :wink:

Router tables don't have to be large, complex or floor-standing. You could make something compact enough to store underneath your bench when not required. An enclosed unit is ideal for containing both noise and dust but is not entirely essential - it could be as simple as a sheet of 25mm ply with a mounting plate recessed in to the centre.

I like the idea of it hinging down - Mike Garnham has done something similar.


----------



## mickthetree (13 Jan 2010)

Steve, the door is in the lower right in that pic. Obviously its not to scale, but pretty representative. There is plenty of room to move around in the middle and plane the full length of the workbench.

I recently added those shelves in the top right corner for wood storage and that has made a huge difference. I could do a workshop tour video I guess, but it would involve me standing in the middle and turning in a circle!

I used some clip shelves that my dad had sitting around in his loft.

My bench is fairly narrow at only 2ft, but is enough for my needs.


----------



## Mikey R (13 Jan 2010)

Just a thought - the smaller bench mounted power tools like the drill press could be fixed to an MDF base that either clamps onto the regular benchtop, or if the bench is in use, can be clamped to the workmate. When not in use it can be kept in a cupboard or under the bench.

This would only be practical if you dont use the drill press every day of course.


----------



## Sportique (13 Jan 2010)

Steve

there is an example of a "drop-down" router table, complete with bit storage etc in the latest ShopNotes (Vol 19 Issue 109)

ShopNotes often has ideas for utilizing small spaces.

PM me if you would like a to know more.

Dave


----------



## Escudo (14 Jan 2010)

Hello Steve,

My small workshop is approx 10 by 8. I opted for a woodrat in place of a router table as this is wall mounted. It is also more than just a router table.

I also have a lot of storage overhead to save working room.

Machines on wheels are also useful as you can move these around as needed. 

It is surprising how much space you can save, although I wish I could make my mind up about that new workshop I have been planning for the last two years!

Cheers, Tony.

PS - Steve I notice your in Norwich. I will let you know when the Norfolk members next meet up for a pint in the city at The Cat.


----------



## MikeG. (15 Jan 2010)

big soft moose":2rx9gkiy said:


> mick - there's a major flaw here......you havent left room for a lathe
> Garnhamitis is obviously spreading



You're swimming against the tide, Pete! 

Mike


----------



## steve_c (15 Jan 2010)

Tony,
I was very interested to see the woodrat demo video. A very versatile piece of kit, if a little pricey. Nice to hear from someone else in the county. I'm not actually in Norwich itself, just a little outside in Brundall.


----------

